# Any big bucks yet?



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

I don't have a buck tag, but the two guys in my group with tags haven't had much to choose from. Friday they passed up a 4x4 around 130 inches. Otherwise haven't seen anything close thats worth mention.


----------



## Niles Short (Mar 18, 2004)

passed one preety similer to that... tough to do at 100 yards. I dont have much time this year, but i believe this will be a banner year for biggeer ones


----------



## Ryan.Anderson (Oct 12, 2004)

Passed up a monster muley on Saturday. My father who grew up in that area and has shot many muleys that most people would consider trophies couldn't believe that I passed up the buck. It's just tough to end the season so early for me. I have a four day weekend comming up, so I told myself that the only deer I'd take the opener weekend would be one that would get at least somewhat close the the ND record. The deer I passed up was probably close to 30 inches wide, with a really high rack, and long points as well. I had the oportunity to shoot my 6 shots, reload and shoot some more on him. So chances are I would have downed him. After the last weekend, chances are you can all call me stupid. But untill then, let me be as I have a slim chance on running into that ND record buck or at least one bigger then the one I passed up.
Hope the opener went well for the rest of you. Look forward to some nice whitetail pics as I saw some horns sticking out of pickup boxes on the way home!!!


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

Hunted pretty hard on friday, saturday, and sunday morning in unit 2E. Didn't see much. About 20 deer in total and out of the 5 bucks.......nothing bigger than a fork. pretty dissapointing. :eyeroll:

Lots of geese however. I should have been hunting them.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I helped the farmer where i bow hunt walk corn and jumped the buck i have been wighting to shoot. 7x7 165.


----------



## SiouxperDave25 (Oct 6, 2002)

My Grandpa's whitetail:


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

I seen a nice one just on the north side of town. I turned the lights to see it and it looked great. Then it ran into town. It was a shooter that I would have shot. My friend shot a 6x4 deer, it was a weird shape to the antlers.


----------



## Quackkills9 (Oct 25, 2004)

SiouxperDave25: nice buck your grandpa got! congratulations! Good Huntin' :thumb:


----------



## cbass (Sep 9, 2003)

My grandpa shot that deer on some of our land. I had never seen him till he brought it to the yard. You should see what it looks like from the front. Dave post that pic to. The thing is only 14.5 wide but the mass and hight on it are sick. My buddy saw one similar to him and named him the "Goofy High Buck". There is nothing better than naming a deer or a female and devoting your time to hunting him/her. Still chasing "Sampson", hopefully catch up with him this weekend and have a little chat.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

SiouxperDave, That is a nice buck! Congrats on the quality deer that your grandfather was able to harvest. I love seeing people (your grandfathers age) still out enjoying the outdoors!


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Congrats on the buck. :beer:


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

gotta love that mass.


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

last night I saw Big buck 5 x 6 and I dont have buck tag damn it beating my heart out of my chest man !!! and I shot one doe and button buck which still used doe tag in one spot... after I shot button buck and saw doe coming them Bam my two doe tags finish my homework. 8)


----------



## gaddyshooter (Oct 12, 2003)

"The deer I passed up was probably close to 30 inches wide, with a really high rack, and long points as well. I had the oportunity to shoot my 6 shots, reload and shoot some more on him. So chances are I would have downed him."

Does that scare the hell out of anyone else?? Was the deer like a ghost deer or something that dodges bullets? What happened to aiming well with one shot instead of throwing all those bullets at him?


----------



## SiouxperDave25 (Oct 6, 2002)

cbass said:


> You should see what it looks like from the front. Dave post that pic to.


Here ya go:


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Nice work grandpa. Where did he shoot it in relation to your house cbass?


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

thats a nice looking deer!!


----------



## Ryan.Anderson (Oct 12, 2004)

Easy gaddy. I was just stating that the buck ran twords me for a very long time. One shot is probably all it would have taken, but I was saying that if I wanted him, I could have got him. Besides that, I shot my buck this last friday, not as wide as the one I passed up, but I think it looks nicer. He's 26 inches wide with a pretty high rack and long points. I like the nice heavy black horns on him. I'll post a pic for ya sometime when I get them developed. That deer only took one shot from 330 yards. He was standing though, so it wasn't a difficult shot. Had to shoot twords his neck though due to the fact that there was a stump blocking the shoulder shot. I hit where I aimed, so all went well.


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

I seen a couple of shootable bucks Thursday. Too bad it was in the wrong county. I can't wait till this weekend and get out.


----------

